# Moneysense Canadian Dividend all stars 2020



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Any idea if moneysense will publish a 2020 list of dividend all stars?

The 2019 list was published in November 2018.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Contact this guy, he would likely know.

https://www.moneysense.ca/author/norm-rothery/


----------



## Foiwater (May 16, 2018)

Not sure if this helps, but it is a list that is updated monthly. You can also sign up for the news letter email monthly. Has many statistics included about their financials.

dividendgrowthinvestingandretirement.com/canadian-dividend-all-star-list

(I can't post links, don't have enough posts!)


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

https://www.dividendgrowthinvestingandretirement.com/canadian-dividend-all-star-list/


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Here you go

https://www.moneysense.ca/save/investing/stocks/canadas-best-dividend-stocks/


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

yyz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.moneysense.ca/save/investing/stocks/canadas-best-dividend-stocks/


Thank you.


----------

